# Flux Rk30 vs Union Contact PRO



## UnitedRaptor (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys need a little help. My local shop is opening soon and I need new bindings. just got a burton hero 134 and am deciding what bindings to get. I hit a lot of jumps in the park and a lot of rails. I'm always in the park. Help please!:dunno:


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Contact pro isn't really a park binding. YOu should be looking at union forces or contacts.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I love my RK30s. They are the perfect stiffness for the park riding I do.

Easy entry. Ratchets are solid and the level of adjustability is amazing.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Either are will work in park but they will feel difference. The Contact Pro is incredibly light but is fairly mid to mid-stiff flexing. It's just soft enough to do some jibbing on but not super buttery.



crazyface said:


> Contact pro isn't really a park binding. YOu should be looking at union forces or contacts.


The Contact Pro is essentially the Contact. The only differences are the slightly altered contact pattern, upgraded straps and different highbacks.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i would go rk30s


----------



## UnitedRaptor (Aug 27, 2011)

which would be better for me between rk30s and union forces


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I would take RK30 and Contact Pro over Force. I would take a lot of bindings over the Force: Cartel, Malativta, K2 Uprisee, Indy, Formula, Company, Rome 390 or Targas, Flux TT30, SF45, DS30.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

RK30s...your feet and jibbing style will thank you.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

crazyface said:


> Contact pro isn't really a park binding. YOu should be looking at union forces or contacts.


DERP


cheese what you mean by 'slightly altered contact pattern?'


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

idshred said:


> DERP
> 
> 
> cheese what you mean by 'slightly altered contact pattern?'


3 EVA Bushing Density's compared to 2. 
Carbon Injected Base-plate.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

P. Swayze is right. It still operates under the principles of minimalizing the Contact of the baseplate with the board. The carbon injection provides a bit more response and feedback than the normal glass impregnated nylon. I think the highback alone is worth it. It's incredibly light and it's much flatter so you can drive back into but you can tweak side to side. The straps are also upgraded and you get high quality PU materials.


----------

